# is it wrong of me?



## MrF13 (Aug 27, 2011)

me and my wife have been married for 2 years now together total of 3 year and lately this week i have felt i can no long move forward with her when i am the only one making the steps. i've given everything i no long talk to any of my ex's yet she still talks to all of her even though they pull the whole im still inlove with you BS. just a few days ago she was at her mothers house watching the dogs and she tells after she had invited him over he was only suppose to come an get rid of a wasp nest but instead she invited him to watch tv and talk about old times, and just last night she tells me he's gonna be there again. for some reason i feel like i can't continue down a road of marriage with someone who doesn't want to let go of their past ex with so many horror stories. is it wrong for me to feel this


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

No, it's not wrong at all. You should probably tell her that in exactly those words. "I can't continue down a road of marriage with someone who won't let go of the past ex's." Then ask, are you willing to make me important or are we divorcing?


----------



## MrF13 (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel like I'm waiting here in the future waiting for her to join me yet shes stuck in the past hoping it will change so she can bring it with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

bound·a·ry (bound-r, -dr)
n. pl. bound·a·ries 
1. Something that indicates a border or limit.
2. The border or limit so indicated.

See my friend, you wife doesn't know the definition of this word.... if she did, she wouldn't violate it in this fashion. You see when you married, you don't get to spend the afternoon with the guy who used to f-ck your brains out. I'm sorry, but i'm real anal about this sorta thing. NO EX's as friends once you are married. Having someone on speedial that you used to be intimate with. Because to me, all it takes is for you guys to have trouble in your marriage, and you know who she's going to. And unlike a gal friend of hers, this ex knows exactly how to get your wife in bed. So i wouild just explain to her the seriousness of your situation, and how doing stuff like this isn't healthy for a marriage.


----------

